# What do you think about this?



## nancy11442 (Jan 19, 2013)

A few weeks ago I paid $50 for a 5 week class at a LYS. I was told at the time that I was to work on any project I wanted but that I would need to buy yarn at their shop. I bought two skeins of yarn and needles and paid my $50. I had missed the first class already but was ok with that. I showed up and there were six or so other ladies there working on various projects. I was given a sheet by the "teacher" and she began showing me various techniques. I tried to be patient but wasn't. Second class was the same. On and On. Today was the last class and to date we have not worked on MY project. Last week she did start me on a gauge swatch for this project. I was charged for the pattern, which was nothing more than a sheet of paper that had been printed off the internet. The last half hour of this class I got out MY project and she asked if I wanted to learn cables. I'm disgusted and not sure if I've been unfair or not. She asked if I wanted to sign up for the next session (another $50). I said I hadn't decided but I think I have. None of the other ladies were doing this stuff she had me doing. Just like to know what you think.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Fool me once shame on you. Fool me twice shame on me. Personally, I don't have $50 to throw away. I would call it a lesson learned even if not the one I paid for and I would not hesitate to tell "teacher" why I was not signing up for another drubbing.

Of course I expect you to be polite about it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I think you all should of been give a choice of at most 3 patterns .. you all should of worked on guage and special stitches together and started your individual projects.. it sounds like a fun class but very disorganized... I would explain this to the teacher.. maybe you will get a discount or even your money back...


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

What a rip off that is and was , I don't have any year stores nearby me and I sure would not pay that for a class not one red cent. Many years ago a new yarn store opened in Schenectady and they were so nice no rip off had children's classes and one of my girls wanted to learn to crochet so I let her she also learned to knit I think also. no big rip off this was in the 1970's of course . The day when people were trustworthy. Old saying once burned twice leery very true today so much can be a rip off .


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

i would have gone to youtube or bought a book not wasted time on a snooty class


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

That is not what a class should be. I would go somewhere else for further instruction and supplies if you have the option. You can learn more off the internet. I would explain to the instructor that you feel you and your project were given insufficient attention during that class cycle and believe you deserve additional instruction at no cost. See what the response is.
Ellie


----------



## bharty615 (May 5, 2013)

Big rip off, just an excuse to take your money


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

Frankly I have learned more stitches from you tube viewing than any classes I have ever taken. I learned a lot from the one class I took. We were all basically beginners and were taught the seed stitch, knit two together and ribbing. It was a perfect class for me. We all made the same project which was a baby sweater. Our next project was a short sleeve cardigan but I moved before it started. I think it worked better for me to have all of us working the same pattern. She had a more advanced class and one of the ladies was moved into that class as she was a more advanced knitter and the teacher could plainly see that.
9a


----------



## felix (Jul 13, 2011)

i had a similar situation in a class....i got ignored and others got help....like a fool i didn't make a fuss or call the teacher on it...sooo i did not attend anymore either....especially as i had paid as you did.....you have to speak up and be heard apparently....


----------



## aprilknits (Jun 13, 2013)

nancy11442 said:


> A few weeks ago I paid $50 for a 5 week class at a LYS. I was told at the time that I was to work on any project I wanted but that I would need to buy yarn at their shop. I bought two skeins of yarn and needles and paid my $50. I had missed the first class already but was ok with that. I showed up and there were six or so other ladies there working on various projects. I was given a sheet by the "teacher" and she began showing me various techniques. I tried to be patient but wasn't. Second class was the same. On and On. Today was the last class and to date we have not worked on MY project. Last week she did start me on a gauge swatch for this project. I was charged for the pattern, which was nothing more than a sheet of paper that had been printed off the internet. The last half hour of this class I got out MY project and she asked if I wanted to learn cables. I'm disgusted and not sure if I've been unfair or not. She asked if I wanted to sign up for the next session (another $50). I said I hadn't decided but I think I have. None of the other ladies were doing this stuff she had me doing. Just like to know what you think.


I'm sorry you had to pay so much money for what seems like nothing. Did you speak to her about your concerns? I mean, did you come right out and ask her if she would be willing to help you with YOUR project? Sometimes this kind of frustration results when there is a lack of communication (on both sides) about what is expected. If you did speak to her (and she still didn't help you), I would let her know that my money is better spent elsewhere. If you didn't speak to her, I might consider doing so. She may respond in a manner that allows you both to feel rewarded in the end. Just my thoughts...


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

I would ask ahead of time exactly what would be covered in the classes before I shelled out any money. The teacher should have some kind of outline or lesson plan as to what she is going to cover. Was this a beginners class or for more experienced knitters? I agree with the others, tons can be learned from the internet, you can go at your own pace and repeat as often as necessary. Also, don't be afraid to speak up...that is what you paid your money for!


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

What a strange experience! I can't imagine not helping with your project when that is what was advertised. I guess if it were I doing the telling, I'd tell her that no, I would not be signing up for another class and if she asked why I'd tell her I did not feel I was given help on the project I brought in, and that was my expectation. I'm sorry you had this experience. I paid for help with the computer and was sorely disappointed. I just ended up muddling through with what little I knew about the program. The end result was not as I wanted it, but others thought it was fine enough. No one else offered to do the project.....maybe next time I'll see more people volunteering?


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

What a strange experience! I can't imagine not helping with your project when that is what was advertised. I guess if it were I doing the telling, I'd tell her that no, I would not be signing up for another class and if she asked why I'd tell her I did not feel I was given help on the project I brought in, and that was my expectation. I'm sorry you had this experience. I paid for help with the computer and was sorely disappointed. I just ended up muddling through with what little I knew about the program. The end result was not as I wanted it, but others thought it was fine enough. No one else offered to do the project.....maybe next time I'll see more people volunteering? 

Sorry about the double post! I don't know how to delete one!  Not a wizard with the iPad either!


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

Geez I feel ripped off and I only read about it!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

gozolady said:


> Geez I feel ripped off and I only read about it!


Funny; but I agree!

You do need to let her know why you won't be signing up for more classes. How can she fix the problem if she doesn't get feedback.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> Funny; but I agree!
> 
> You do need to let her know why you won't be signing up for more classes. How can she fix the problem if she doesn't get feedback.


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

I have learned more, and at my personal convenience, by searching on uTube for help. I would love the companionship of a knitting group but that is not available for me here. I think I would prefer uTube to just sitting around and waiting for someone to guide me through a tough spot. I paid $10.00 for a 90 minute session for a helper at a group. Spent that time listening to the teacher teach someone else. That cured me!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Edith M said:


> Fool me once shame on you. Fool me twice shame on me. Personally, I don't have $50 to throw away. I would call it a lesson learned even if not the one I paid for and I would not hesitate to tell "teacher" why I was not signing up for another drubbing.
> 
> Of course I expect you to be polite about it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

A were you a beginner? We're the other ladies beginners?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

You should try to get the money back. I really do not like to take classes because that sort of thing is just not for me. Not that I know everything because I don't. I usually learn better if I just pick it up and do it. If I have the pattern or something to go by I usually get it done just fine. Good luck in the future with taking classes at this store.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

nancy11442 said:


> A few weeks ago I paid $50 for a 5 week class at a LYS. I was told at the time that I was to work on any project I wanted but that I would need to buy yarn at their shop. I bought two skeins of yarn and needles and paid my $50. I had missed the first class already but was ok with that. I showed up and there were six or so other ladies there working on various projects. I was given a sheet by the "teacher" and she began showing me various techniques. I tried to be patient but wasn't. Second class was the same. On and On. Today was the last class and to date we have not worked on MY project. Last week she did start me on a gauge swatch for this project. I was charged for the pattern, which was nothing more than a sheet of paper that had been printed off the internet. The last half hour of this class I got out MY project and she asked if I wanted to learn cables. I'm disgusted and not sure if I've been unfair or not. She asked if I wanted to sign up for the next session (another $50). I said I hadn't decided but I think I have. None of the other ladies were doing this stuff she had me doing. Just like to know what you think.


You don't say where you are , and you are in hiding on your profile.

Sound like you paid for nothing which is a shame. When she asked I sure would have told her no, and why.

Was this class given by one of the owners of the store or someone they have come in to teach a class. If someone from the outside I would get a hold of the owner and let them know you you paid hard earned money for a class that was worth less and would like a refund, along with your money back for the pattern and yarn you had to buy which doesn't seem like you used in the class.

just my opinion.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

You got duded well and truly,i would tell the shop why you will never visit their shop anymore. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

I agree with everyone here, do let us know what you do


----------



## janete (May 5, 2011)

Also, do you like the shop, the yarns she sells.
Would you go back and purchase yarn there?

If so, then she really needs to know your dissatisfaction.
Perhaps she will let you take another class free. or give you
some individual instruction.

Or, you could vent to her, find another shop to purchase yarn and get additional instruction off the internet. 
You do have options.


----------



## greythounds (Aug 26, 2011)

I have found this same thing in watercolor classes, sculpture classes and acrylic classes. The teachers always navigated towards the experienced students and enjoied in depth discussions and left us novices to muddles through by ourselves. I raised my hand one time and called teacher over and said we at this table need some instruction. She wasn't happy with that and was very snippy with us. People said they were not coming back.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

As a knitting instructor I'm appalled. First, a BYOP session is not a class. Classes are structured. They are set at levels. You know (unless it's a mystery KAL) what you (and everyone else) will be working on.

Then the gauge "pattern" she provided was off the internet? For gauge? What has she been smoking? And you had to buy it? Find that pattern and notify the designer.


----------



## nancy11442 (Jan 19, 2013)

No the pattern was one I could have printed off the internet. I only got a small amt of the gauge swatch knitted and none of the actual project because she wanted me to do various cast ons and bind offs and cables. I thank you all for your support. I thought for a while I was being unreasonable.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

What was the purpose of the class (what were you supposed to be able to do when finished)?


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

I had a similar experience at LYS. All had the same pattern, but the instructor had not ever made the pattern herself. She was working her way through it with us, and was at the same time helping other customers. It came to my mind that she knew no more about knitting than I did, which is not a great deal. I had paid for the yarn and the pattern, which I did not especially like. 

At the end of the session she said, just work on at home and come back next week and work on it here. I did not return, still have the yarn and pattern, which I did not even like. 

AS the old saying goes, "we live and learn". I am not angry, was just surprised at her ignorance.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

I think the person delivering the instruction was in the wrong. Also, all those who signed up for the class should have completed a questionnaire at the start to identify their experience and requirement and again at the end rating the instructor, the curriculum, the venue, the cost, suggestions to improve the course etc. If I was running a course of instruction for knitting over a period of weeks, I would increase the cost and supply the materials or reduce the cost and ask those taking part to pay for the materials relevant to the classes. But what I would hope is that at the end of each class everyone would have a small project to take home with them...even if it is only squares with a sample of different stitch patterns toward an afghan...I'd throw in a free class to join all the squares!!


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

I had a similar experience at my LYS. I simply packed up my materials and left. No one ever called me to ask me what the problem was!! I have never signed up for another class there.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

nancy11442 said:


> A few weeks ago I paid $50 for a 5 week class at a LYS. I was told at the time that I was to work on any project I wanted but that I would need to buy yarn at their shop. I bought two skeins of yarn and needles and paid my $50. I had missed the first class already but was ok with that. I showed up and there were six or so other ladies there working on various projects. I was given a sheet by the "teacher" and she began showing me various techniques. I tried to be patient but wasn't. Second class was the same. On and On. Today was the last class and to date we have not worked on MY project. Last week she did start me on a gauge swatch for this project. I was charged for the pattern, which was nothing more than a sheet of paper that had been printed off the internet. The last half hour of this class I got out MY project and she asked if I wanted to learn cables. I'm disgusted and not sure if I've been unfair or not. She asked if I wanted to sign up for the next session (another $50). I said I hadn't decided but I think I have. None of the other ladies were doing this stuff she had me doing. Just like to know what you think.


I think you were being too polite to sit through all the crap that you did not want to learn and should have told her that you wanted to work on your project and had signed up to get help with that - not all this other stuff. I know it is hard and each week you probably thought she would get around to making time for what you wanted to work on, but sometimes you need to be direct and question what is going on and make your needs known. Easy in hindsight of course - so sorry that you feel you have been taken to the cleaners on this one. A lesson learned for next time perhaps.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

gozolady said:


> Geez I feel ripped off and I only read about it!


Me too.


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

You need to complain. Too many of us don't so nothing ever gets done. If you didn't learn anything from the first set of lessons then they should know about it. Do as many of us do in the future and watch the tutorials on your computor you will learn a lot more and were all here to help each other out if you get in to difficulties.


----------



## Mnknit (Jul 2, 2012)

It really irritates me when a LYS forces you to but their yarn and their needles for the class you want to take.


----------



## lgrady1950 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tell her why you aren't signing up for the next session maybe she will realize she should give you the next session for free !


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

spend your $50 on a book at least you can re read what you dont know at your pace i feel you were badly treated. please don't give up


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Our LYS has a regular Sat time to come in with things you are working on and need help with, or to just come in and knit. And it's free. I guess I am learning that we have a great LYS.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

My motto is: "The squeaky wheel gets the grease." Did you ask for help on your project? She may have thought all was well with what you were doing.
I've taken a class like that and I always speak up or the instructor has no idea if you are having troubles or concerns.
It sounds like you didn't get your $50.00 worth, so I'd question another "class".


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

justcrafty said:


> spend your $50 on a book at least you can re read what you dont know at your pace i feel you were badly treated. please don't give up


Or a video. There are several good ones out there. Interweave Knits has a lot of them.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

This is why I don't sign up for these classes. I have a good relationship with a couple of shops but I noticed the classes and knitting groups are a bit unwelcoming. I actually stopped going to one shop because I felt one of the owners was ignoring me...I can find someplace else to spend my money. That being said..you should speak to the owner but I know I wouldn't.


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

nancy11442 said:


> A few weeks ago I paid $50 for a 5 week class at a LYS. I was told at the time that I was to work on any project I wanted but that I would need to buy yarn at their shop. I bought two skeins of yarn and needles and paid my $50. I had missed the first class already but was ok with that. I showed up and there were six or so other ladies there working on various projects. I was given a sheet by the "teacher" and she began showing me various techniques. I tried to be patient but wasn't. Second class was the same. On and On. Today was the last class and to date we have not worked on MY project. Last week she did start me on a gauge swatch for this project. I was charged for the pattern, which was nothing more than a sheet of paper that had been printed off the internet. The last half hour of this class I got out MY project and she asked if I wanted to learn cables. I'm disgusted and not sure if I've been unfair or not. She asked if I wanted to sign up for the next session (another $50). I said I hadn't decided but I think I have. None of the other ladies were doing this stuff she had me doing. Just like to know what you think.


Save your money and go to you tube!


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

I would let her know how disappointed you are. If she was not trying to deliberately rip you off, she will do something to smooth your ruffled feathers. She should allow you to take the class over (or another class) at no charge and make sure you are not ignored. I've taken classes in the past, most I have enjoyed but every once in a while, you hit a clunker. Be honest, tell her how you feel, and let the chips fall where they may. What have you got to lose? At least you made your feelings known.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

same experience. Teacher asked if I had ever crocheted, I said yes but had no idea what I was doing since I didn't know which stitch was which. The rest of the class she dealt with the other 3 students and ignored me. I had to look over the shoulders of one of the students to see what "we" were doing. Did 3 samples and didn't learn a thing that I needed.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

nancy11442 said:


> A few weeks ago I paid $50 for a 5 week class at a LYS. I was told at the time that I was to work on any project I wanted but that I would need to buy yarn at their shop. I bought two skeins of yarn and needles and paid my $50. I had missed the first class already but was ok with that. I showed up and there were six or so other ladies there working on various projects. I was given a sheet by the "teacher" and she began showing me various techniques. I tried to be patient but wasn't. Second class was the same. On and On. Today was the last class and to date we have not worked on MY project. Last week she did start me on a gauge swatch for this project. I was charged for the pattern, which was nothing more than a sheet of paper that had been printed off the internet. The last half hour of this class I got out MY project and she asked if I wanted to learn cables. I'm disgusted and not sure if I've been unfair or not. She asked if I wanted to sign up for the next session (another $50). I said I hadn't decided but I think I have. None of the other ladies were doing this stuff she had me doing. Just like to know what you think.


Why don't you come out and say that you felt you didn't get your moneys worth of learning. Anyone off the street could have given you the same thing. Don't be taken in again..you've learned a lesson ..an expensive lesson..What was she doing at all the other lessons..was she actually tutoring anyone or was it suppose to be for the whole class where she was the teacher and explained and showed how to do something. From what you said ..she failed you and possibly others..did you happen to speak to the others..how did they feel?


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

dwilhelm said:


> I had a similar experience at LYS. All had the same pattern, but the instructor had not ever made the pattern herself. She was working her way through it with us, and was at the same time helping other customers. It came to my mind that she knew no more about knitting than I did, which is not a great deal. I had paid for the yarn and the pattern, which I did not especially like.
> 
> At the end of the session she said, just work on at home and come back next week and work on it here. I did not return, still have the yarn and pattern, which I did not even like.
> 
> AS the old saying goes, "we live and learn". I am not angry, was just surprised at her ignorance.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm hoping the "teacher" is not the yarn shop owner. If she isn't, you need to talk with the owner.

But I imagine, since you didn't speak up sooner during your 4 weeks you took the class, you won't speak up this time with the owner. I used to teach for our local shop and would have gladly refunded monies if a person didn't feel the class was worth it.

Another large yarn shop I know, did that customer care, also.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Many classes are held on a continuous bases where 'students' enroll session after session and work at their own learning speed. New students are given basic instruction in various techniques while the continuing or advanced students work at their pace on other projects. Sometimes classes are the only way that some of us can meet and visit with others who practice our craft.

I attend a couple of classes through the local Adult Education branch that are like this. 

However, our instructor makes sure that everyone has an opportunity to learn something new every session bringing in new techniques and history of our weaving craft. She makes it worthwhile to continue. And, advanced students are encouraged to stretch and learn new techniques and have a safe friendly place to get help when we run into a problem.

There is another instructor at the school who runs what is more like a coffee club and does not make an effort to 'teach' anything except to a new student. That instructor is not popular with those who want to learn the craft.


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Our LYS has a regular Sat time to come in with things you are working on and need help with, or to just come in and knit. And it's free. I guess I am learning that we have a great LYS.


you have a fantastic LYS. picture me green with envy.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I feel you should be able to attend the next session free because the Lys didn't come through with you on the first class. I would have a talk with them and see what they say. If they can't do this for you, well I think they just lost a customer. Good-Bye


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I taught dog obedience for about 30 years. I appreciated constructive feedback from students. Our dog club hands out a critique sheet at the end of the class and My only gripe was too often I thought students told me what they thought I wanted to hear. Good criticism delivered without anger ..anyone mature enough to be teaching ought to be able to handle that. Lack of organization in a class paid for or free drives me nuts! Joan 8060


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nina Weddle Tullis said:


> Frankly I have learned more stitches from you tube viewing than any classes I have ever taken. I learned a lot from the one class I took. We were all basically beginners and were taught the seed stitch, knit two together and ribbing. It was a perfect class for me. We all made the same project which was a baby sweater. Our next project was a short sleeve cardigan but I moved before it started. I think it worked better for me to have all of us working the same pattern. She had a more advanced class and one of the ladies was moved into that class as she was a more advanced knitter and the teacher could plainly see that.
> 9a


There are free workshops here on KP for our members.

People who have made some wonderful projects are teaching how to do them in a workshop atmosphere, right on our workshop section.

The workshops can be reached by clicking on the link below any of my posts on KP. go there and scroll down and read some of them. We keep all of them permanently and they are for the use of the KP members.

We have over 2500 subscribed members - if you are interested go to

"my profile" at the top of the page -- click on it. then click on sections - it will show you all the sections that are available on MP - click on:

Knitting and Crochet workshops with Designer1234 and then subscribe to it. YOu can also choose any of the other sections to have on your home page as well.

Once you have done that it just requires a click on the heading and you are on our main page - then scroll down to whatever you want to read.

We have given 34 successful workshops in the year since we started giving them. We have workshops of all sorts planned until late spring 2014 and will be averaging 3 or 4 a month all next year. We try to find subjects that would be of interest to our members.


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

You need to be assertive, but polite, and talk to her about this. 

Let her know that you paid $50 to get a project, and instructions/guidance on how to make it, and you did not get what you paid for.

Tell her that you would like to sign up for the next class, but not to be charged for it. Otherwise, tell her that you want your money back, or at least the $50, less the amount for the day you didn't show up.

If she refuses, go to the Better Business Bureau, before walking away ripped off.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Have you talked to any of the others in the class to see if they had the same feeling you did? Was the owner of the shop the person who taught the class? It sounds to me like the person teaching the class either wasn't prepared for teaching multiple projects or really wasn't interested in any specific project only techniques. Maybe the class was incorrectly labeled and described for how the person was teaching. I'd talk to the owner and explain your experience and disappointment. Any shop owner should realize that the customer must be satisfied to keep their business.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Caveat emptor [Let the Buyer Beware]!
You need to get a firm commitment to what will be done, when, and for how much BEFORE you take any classes these days just as carefully and specifically as you would if you were having work done on your house.
That said, it's true that the "squeaky wheel" gets the grease. If you won't speak up and make your issues clear, the other person [who cannot read your mind] may think what is being done is perfectly acceptable.
AND if you wanted help with the project as opposed to learning how to knit in the first place, you might have made that clear to the yarn shop owner in the beginning. It would have saved you the cost of the "class" and the bother of not getting what you wanted.
It also may be that just because a person may know how to run a yarn shop does not mean that they know how to teach knitting, help beginners, fix mistakes, etc.
I know because I have taught knitting. The first time to kids and I had to be really on the ball with them.
 When I taught one of my coworkers, we learned that I had been putting my ndl into the BACK of the stitch to knit and the front to purl instead of relying on the placement of the YARN to make knit and purl stitches. Never too old to learn, huh?


----------



## MarshaHicks (Jul 16, 2013)

I am confused what you paid for maybe the teacher was too it sounds like she was teaching you different things in knitting and all you wanted to do is a project


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

From now on ...be assertive and ask questions ..ex: How much time is alloted to each student per class? Did she give you any homework to work on specifically? Everyone should have been making the same thing...this way everyone is on the same page..and if there is help needed perhaps one of the students would have been able to help you. It sounds to me like she wasn't prepared to teach more than one. Then to obligate you to purchase from her ..it's a money making scheme...


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

Here is an idea that might work for you and it is free!!!!!

One day when I was working as an Underwriter with a large Insurance Company, I wore the latest sweater I had recently completed. I received many compliments and all were aware that many of my previous sweaters were hand knit by me. This led to the usual "I wish I could learn to knit like that" which generated the following idea.

About 8 of my fellow Underwriters agreed to meet one night a week at my home and I would start them on basic knitting stiches. Only 2 were brave enough to bring a sweater pattern while the other 6 decided on scraves. ALL of them learned to knit and we became a tightly knit group and caught up on the "office gossip" - LOL.

This class lasted for about 6 months until some either moved away, got promoted to another Dept. or got caught up in the "down sizing" that was going on -BUT- all learned how to knit!!!

The only problem was the girls would bring in their work with mistakes on it, bring it to me BEFORE starting our busy day at work, and I would correct the dropped stiches, etc. Management quickly let us all know this was frowned upon as we were suppose to use our "free time" for work purposes only!!!! (glad I'm now retired from that rat race-LOL).


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Reminds me of the sewing bees that people use to gather each week at each others homes..bring a refreshment to have with tea/coffee and catch up on the gossip..perhaps find time to knit/crochet/embroider...it was a social night out for the girls...


----------



## lv2knit (Feb 2, 2011)

I think you were taken but I would like to address issue from a different. I have taught knitting to Girl Scout leaders at our "leader development" week end for the past 12 years. My only compensation is a reduced rate on the camping week end (yes we are camping depending on the location it can be cabins or tents). In my beginning class everyone does the same projects and learns the same teniques. Over the years I have refined what and how I teach from the reactions and suggestions of the classes. You need to let the teacher know how you felt. Then ask for a refund, free class, private lesson, whatever you think is fair. She may not realize, since you were not there for the first class, that you were being ignored.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

This reply has my vote. The teacher needs to know her mistake.


Edith M said:


> Fool me once shame on you. Fool me twice shame on me. Personally, I don't have $50 to throw away. I would call it a lesson learned even if not the one I paid for and I would not hesitate to tell "teacher" why I was not signing up for another drubbing.
> 
> Of course I expect you to be polite about it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Fifty Dollars for 5 Classes!!!! That in itself is a steal. In NYC, my lys charges $120 for 6 hour and a half classes. As a former teacher, I can tell you the squeaky wheel gets the oil. Taking a class is also about the comradery. Sitting and learning with others is so rewarding. If you wish to continue, talk to the instructor and see how things can be better for you. I would not get too defensive since the matter can always be improved.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

At least your teacher showed up! My yarn shop or should I say quilt shop offered knitting classes. Signed up the beginner pattern was easy enough but they chose the yarn type. I frog-ed it and ended up crocheting the baby blanket.By the time I would of finished knitting it the baby would be in college.They picked very fuzzy yarn(not good for a beginner)and you couldn't see the stitches so it was easy to make mistakes.A couple times the teacher did a no show so the other lady at the shop taught the class while working on a quilt.One time I showed up and they told me class was cancelled didn't I get the message. Came home it was on my machine but it was left at 5 minutes before the class was to start duh! I have to drive 20 minutes to get there.Unfortunately a friend who told me she would teach me passed away very suddenly had a heart attack while driving and only 55 years old.I was telling her all about this site. Boy do I miss her. I have been checking out youtube more as you can watch stop back up etc. Very good teachers on there.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Often, sadly, there is a miscommunication between the LYS owners and the instructors. 

The LYS sponsors or puts out the class list/descriptions. For reasons sometimes beyond control, the intended instructor can't make it, and a substitute is contracted. That instructor should have stayed true to the course description, but did not from the sounds of it. I would speak to the owner of the shop, and explain - a "good" owner would offer you a spot in the next class for free, with a different instructor.

When I was working at the LYS, we offered a beginner and an intermediate how-to knit class. We had different instructors, who each had their own individual style of teaching, but we all stayed to the same curriculum.


----------



## mary139 (Jul 24, 2011)

Not everyone who has a talent is a natural born teacher. Constructive feedback may be a benefit to the instructor and the owner. A teacher should be aware of all of the students and tuned into those who need help or look lost/unhappy. It can't have been so huge a group that she could not have noticed. I would hope that they would try to make it up to you. They can't do that unless you let them know. I always think, if I were doing something wrong at my job, someone would let me know!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

SQM said:


> Fifty Dollars for 5 Classes!!!! That in itself is a steal. In NYC, my lys charges $120 for 6 hour and a half classes. As a former teacher, I can tell you the squeaky wheel gets the oil. Taking a class is also about the comradery. Sitting and learning with others is so rewarding. If you wish to continue, talk to the instructor and see how things can be better for you. I would not get too defensive since the matter can always be improved.


The LYS that I go to the classes are $5 a class. She will list what each class has to offer. A person can pick and choice the classes they want. I learn a lot in the couple classes I took. I took sewing up a garment and knitting the sock heel.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

I think you were ripped off.


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

When a person purchases a class, the are a consumer just as if they are purchasing any other item. It's up to the consumer to ask questions, read the labels, etc. When I think I want to take a class, I first find out about the background and experience of the teacher. Where did they learn and what did they learn? How much teaching experience do they have and where were they trained? What is the class syllabus? When is it possible for me to speak directly with the teacher so that I have an opportunity to determine whether the class will actually be helpful to me or not?

If I go to a restaurant and eat the entire meal, it sounds a little "fishy" to the manager and others if I wait to complain until well after that experience.

A few years ago I attended a convention in another state and signed up for a three hour class with a nationally known "teacher." She gave us a 20 minute break after the first 40 minutes which meant that we only received 2/3 of the time we purchased. During that 40 minutes, she spent 25 minutes on introductions and the rest of the time talking about her family's problems, and making racist comments about African Americans and Asian people, laughing at a Spanish-speaking member and telling that member that she should have made enchiladas to bring to class. Needless to say, I informed the teacher at the break that I would not be continuing and that I wanted my money back. I also wrote a respectful letter to the person in charge of contracting teachers to let them know about my experience. I received a refund right away and a gift certificate because I had missed out on an opportunity to take a different class instead of that one since it was a convention.

Often I find it more economical in the long run to take a private class for which I pay by the hour, negotiating up front what the content will be. And I make it a point to bring the conversation back to the subject matter if it starts to stray off into personal stories or wandering chit chat.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

She (the instructor) or the LYS owner will never know if you don't tell them that you are unhappy. Make your point with them just like you did here on KP. If they don't correct the error then you know what your decision has to be. Good luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> You should try to get the money back. I really do not like to take classes because that sort of thing is just not for me. Not that I know everything because I don't. I usually learn better if I just pick it up and do it. If I have the pattern or something to go by I usually get it done just fine. Good luck in the future with taking classes at this store.


Talk to the store owner about getting your money back or getting a free class because you clearly did not get what you paid for.


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

yeah me too / but then i am a self taught knitter starting at age ten


standsalonewolf said:


> i would have gone to youtube or bought a book not wasted time on a snooty class


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

I know how you feel. A few years ago, I took a photography class at night at the College an hours drive from here. For 6 weeks he talked about & showed us how to use "Photo Shop" on the classroom computers. Then it was to be another $50.00 for the next 6 weeks of "photography classes". I said, "I hardly think so! You never taught us one thing about actually photographing anything! Why waste another 50 bucks?!!?" I thought we'd learn about lighting & perhaps a few things about the various cameras we all took to class. Have learned a lot with trial & error since then, but very disappointed in the class, & so was my cousin. Sorry for you. Better luck next time!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

grandmann said:


> The LYS that I go to the classes are $5 a class. She will list what each class has to offer. A person can pick and choice the classes they want. I learn a lot in the couple classes I took. I took sewing up a garment and knitting the sock heel.


Wow, I would buy all I could at that LYS to help them stay in business. What a wonderful owner!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I have not found my LYS to be helpful either. Classes are just an excuse to sell expensive yam. My experiences have been very similar. I've learned much more in my knitting group which costs nothing.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Check with your local library. Our library holds a knitting group where folks stop in, knit, crochet, chat. Sometimes someone will come in who just needs a little help but is too busy to come regularly. There is always someone who can just jump in and assist. Last Spring, the library had a class for beginners. Although I had been struggling along on my self-taught skills, I wanted to see if I could learn a little more. A friend of mine wanted to sign up and learn, so I wanted to give her a little moral support. The class was wonderful. The teacher provided needles, patterns, thorough instruction, homework and yarn. Since so many signed up, the teacher had trouble keeping up with individual help. I asked if I could assist in the basics as I knew them quite well. I did not want to step on her toes. By the end of the classes, we had made a pin cushion, a bell ornament and one other thing (can't remember at the moment). We turned in the needles at the end. The teacher actually had to cut the last class because she was about to go through chemo and couldn't expose herself to possible viruses. She gave us her home phone number and invited us to call her when we ran into a snag. Truly amazing woman. The class was free. The materials and tools were free and the fellowship was free. There was no ulterior motive here. She had the desire and ability to teach and spread the love of fiber craft.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> Wow, I would buy all I could at that LYS to help them stay in business. What a wonderful owner!


Oh yes, I can't talk more highly of Iris. Wonderful people to work with. I do try to buy now and then from them. The other LYS in our area went out of business but they were on the snobbish side.

I found out about iris from KP it pays to talk about our LYS.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Mnknit said:


> It really irritates me when a LYS forces you to but their yarn and their needles for the class you want to take.


I think the reason the LYS wants/requires one to buy yarn and/or pattern in their shop is that most of the money for the class goes to the instructor. If they made no money on the deal it would be tough for them to stay in business. At my shop, if an employee taught, they were paid extra.

I know that the shop where I took a Sat. class for 2 years offered both structured and unstructured classes. I was a beginner and took the unstructured (work on your own projects at your own pace). However, there were a few guidelines. The teacher was older (late 70's) and required us to work with wool (more forgiving), a worsted weight to get started, and a lighter color so we could see our mistakes. She put the newer students beside her so she could give them more help. Some folks had been coming to her class for years and for them it was more like a social get together with stand-by help available. The cost was $15 for 2-1/2 hours and I learned a lot in the time I took classes.

My friend and I finally got tired of rolling out of bed so early on a Sat. We spent almost as much going out to breakfast after class as we did on the class so we stopped going. I still miss seeing some of the ladies though. Now we knit with a different group of ladies on Tuesday afternoons at a local restaurant and that is great fun.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

WoW! That was a cheep class. Where I live they can be $40 for 1 hr. That is why I never sign up for them.


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

Was it LYS staff doing the teaching? The owner? I would ask to speak to whomever and discuss your dis-satisfaction with the class. I would ask for a compromise - half your money back or some yarn or a free session. If I don't learn anything in a class or they cover stuff I already know, it's somewhat my fault but then I tend to speak up during the class instead of trudging through being unhappy. $50 is a lot of grocery money! :thumbdown:


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

Woah! I want to avoid that shop when I venture to Spokane again. $40 an hour is outrageous unless, of course, you are working with gold fleck yarn. . . . .


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

When I buy yarn and a pattern from my LYS, I am helped with any area of the pattern I don't understand or have trouble knitting. You've paid for the yarn and the pattern and now they require payment to help you knit it? 
It seems to me most yarn is less expensive on the web. Since the LYS isn't offering anything more than yarns and patterns, I wouldn't go back...but I would let them know why.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

gozolady said:


> Geez I feel ripped off and I only read about it!


Me too .. geesh ..


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Maybe the LYS would refund the $50 class fee if you told them what you said here very nicely. If you shop there frequently they may not want to lose a good customer.


----------



## knit4pleasure (Feb 12, 2012)

I had to post this...


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

knit4pleasure said:


> I had to post this...


Love it!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

My LYS is very different. When they conduct that type of class, all you get is help on your project for 6 weeks and no other instructions. Everyone does their own thing. 
There are also project classes at my LYS where 1 specific pattern is used and you get specific technique instructions that are given to the whole class then followed up on individually. 
A discount on yarn purchases is in place for the duration of the class, and I've seen people bring in Red Heart Supersaver to use in class. 
Sounds as if your LYS isn't doing a very good job.


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

Robin Redhead said:


> I wouldn't go back...but I would let them know why.


I would address the issue of the class and see if there are any changes that would benefit the community in general. Some people really enjoy paying money for classes in which they sit and chat or they enjoy classes in which they are micro-managed. There isn't any right or wrong way to conduct a class--it's up to the consumer to get enough information up front in order to determine if the class is a fit.

As for the cost of the class, I've found that I can get the equivalent of ten classes by paying a professional for one hour of private time, for far, far less money than the cost of the ten classes. Before I take that one hour private class, I write down all my questions and send it ahead of time. Often the professional can answer several questions with one answer, which makes the class more cost-effective because I'm getting more for my money.


----------



## denvervet (Jun 4, 2012)

She may not even realize that you were dissatisfied, most people don't anymore. I think you should either email her or talk to her in person and tell her your gripes. After all, if it were you at work and you did something wrong I am sure you would fix it,right?


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

You are right. You need to tell the owner of the yarn store. The teacher did not deliver the class as promised. I think a refund is in order.


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

rosemarya said:


> The teacher did not deliver the class as promised. I think a refund is in order.


I think it is a stretch to say that the teacher did not deliver the class as promised. Everyone has a different idea of what a class, or a knitting class in particular, should look like. It's important to understand what the assumptions and intentions were, in order to identify where there was missing information on all sides. It may be that the shop owner and the teacher will see the benefit in having different types of classes, i.e., those that are basic, directive, or chit-chat, and those that are focused or not on each attendee's individual projects, with the chit chat focused on knitting (or not). Why not look at this as a way to improve everything for everyone, instead of just addressing it in conflict mode?


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Nancy, it is so hard to teach a person who is impatient. Would suggest Utube tutorials because you can watch them over and over until they sink in. What pattern did you choose for your project? Very Pink has wonderful tutorials and are very easy to understand.


----------



## nancy11442 (Jan 19, 2013)

I was not impatient. In fact I should have spoken up sooner or at least asked to have time to get help with my project. It was just a pair of fingerless mitts. The others in the class had taken this before and just used it as time to knit and chat. I do appreciate all the comments. For awhile I thought maybe I was in the wrong but now I don't think so..except I should have been more assertive. Thanks Ladies. I will check out tutorials and You Tube


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

I'm sorry. I don't want to be difficult but if I had paid $50.00 for a class that was to help me with a particular project, I would expect help with that project and if the teacher were unwilling to provide that service then I would want my money back. 
I have never taken knitting classes. However, I have taken sewing, quilting and stained glass classes from local shops. They always delivered the type of class that I paid for.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

I would have a private conversation with her to let her know how disillusioned you are with what occurred. Not fair for you and you paid a lot for the clas


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I would have asked early on why I wasn't able to work on MY project as told. I don't know how good a knitter you are, but if was things you already knew I would definitly spoke up. I don't think I would put out another $50.00 for the same reatment. And most likely it will be similar to how it was run the 1st time. I have a friend who if I really get stuck after trying books and you tube and KP, then I can ask her for help. Saves me $50.00 which I don't have anyway.


----------



## Mommica (Aug 21, 2012)

Nancy - come over and I'll show you how to knit. I learned from my cousin years ago - pay it forward. Last weekend we had a "learn-to-knit" session at our church's craft and hobby days (only two showed up, one to learn to knit, one to check on patterns) and I showed how to knit, gave yarn, needles and pattern to the new knitter -- would be glad to show you, too! Before I knew about the numerous tutorials on the internet, I'd check out knitting videos from our library system -- I learned a LOT from Elizabeth Zimmerman videos - can watch, stop, practice, then watch again - and Meg Swanson videos.


----------



## Mommica (Aug 21, 2012)

Nancy - come over and I'll show you how to knit. I learned from my cousin years ago - pay it forward. Last weekend we had a "learn-to-knit" session at our church's craft and hobby days (only two showed up, one to learn to knit, one to check on patterns) and I showed how to knit, gave yarn, needles and pattern to the new knitter -- would be glad to show you, too! Before I knew about the numerous tutorials on the internet, I'd check out knitting videos from our library system -- I learned a LOT from Elizabeth Zimmerman videos - can watch, stop, practice, then watch again - and Meg Swanson videos.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

You are not wrong. You paid for something that you did not receive. Tell the teacher how you feel and maybe she will try to make it good for you. Check around at your local public library and yarn shops. There may be free or inexpensive classes available through one of them. Or you might locate a local group where you can get free tutoring. The Internet is a good way to find local and national groups. I belong to EGA for embroidery and offer free classes in many needlework/craft areas through the local library. Surely I am not the only one who does this.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Mnknit said:


> It really irritates me when a LYS forces you to but their yarn and their needles for the class you want to take.


I agree.

If you pay for the class you should be able to buy materials wherever you like.

I have taken (non knitting) classes before in which the lessons were free if you bought supplies from that store.

It should be one or the other, not both. Also, having paid for everything, you were certainly entitled to as much attention as everyone else. It sounds like you were just given "busy work".


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

misellen said:


> If you pay for the class you should be able to buy materials wherever you like.


I disagree. The store has a right to set its own policy and if I don't like it, I can discuss it with the store manager or simply take a class somewhere else. I've seen signs in restaurants that say that they don't allow you to bring your own food. Similar issue.


----------



## janete (May 5, 2011)

I hope there are yarn shop owners that read Knitting Paradise and are paying attention to the comments. They are all good and manycan be easily applied. Some people are just too set in their ways to see the need for change. 

Perhaps when they go to their accountant (quarterly taxes) he will see the drop in sales and wonder why, perhaps bringing it up to the store owner. Maybe that will get thoughts working in a more positive direction, and changes in the stores policy.


----------



## aprilknits (Jun 13, 2013)

nancy11442 said:


> I was not impatient. In fact I should have spoken up sooner or at least asked to have time to get help with my project. It was just a pair of fingerless mitts. The others in the class had taken this before and just used it as time to knit and chat. I do appreciate all the comments. For awhile I thought maybe I was in the wrong but now I don't think so..except I should have been more assertive. Thanks Ladies. I will check out tutorials and You Tube


I think BeachKC commented about how hard it is to teach someone impatient because in your original post you said, "I tried to be patient but wasn't."

My LYS now offers expensive classes (for this area) but will give you 10 minutes instruction for free.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

Any time someone says "You have to buy your supplies from
them" I have a problem with that. Just saying. Sorry you got ripped off, which I believe you did.


----------



## cherylanne (May 1, 2013)

That shop did itself no favors! If you need help in future, why not call your 4-H office and ask for the name and number of their needlework project leader, or find the local senior citizens center. Both of these sources should have years of experience and would be willing to assist you.


----------



## MidMdRoots (Feb 9, 2013)

Nancy, I don't see any need to have to pay for lessons. You can learn almost anything from youtube. Also, in many places there are yarn groups, some of which meet at the library. Most of those folks would be happy to help you without any charge. Sometimes the libraries have an event calendar online.

Also, I'd tell her that you feel you paid your money and didn't get what you expected. Ask for a refund and maybe she will give it to you. They say the chances of asking for something and getting it are 90%. If you don't ask for it, you definitely won't get it.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

mirl56 said:


> Funny; but I agree!
> 
> You do need to let her know why you won't be signing up for more classes. How can she fix the problem if she doesn't get feedback.


And I too...most unusual...sounds like she either had too many students or she just was not into teaching..money was her priority...Good gosh..


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

I think instead of being miffed. You should have ask for what you needed and wanted.
Unless you think others are mind readers.
We all need to take responsibility for our learning process.
Robin


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, I've read only through page three but must say, as others have, that since you did go to all of the classes (hoping what you wanted would occur, but not saying it) you should let her know how you feel about the experience. Teachers become better by learning from their students, how to approach individuals they instruct, so you should say something to resolve this for yourself, because it has influenced your attitude toward learning from others in a class setting. She may or may not change her style. But she will have heard you, and if she enjoys sharing what she knows with others, may realize that it would be a good idea to offer you a free redo of the course. Of course, you could also suggest it if she doesn't.


----------



## ChrisB (Jan 29, 2013)

Sorry for your bad experience. I teach knitting and crochet at a local shop. Always make sure my students understand what I am teaching before moving on. Also work with each student on their individual project/interest. 
Apparently your teacher needs some instruction on teaching. We have a lot of fun and my students seem to be happy, no complaints so far.
I agree you can learn a lot on the internet, but classroom instruction has a value of it's own.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Pardon me for not reading the 8 pages of comments, so apologies ahead of time if I'm repeating what others have said, but IMHO, if you don't mind spending a little money for a class, I've taken a few Craftsy classes, (online) and they are run so well. Very professional, lots of info, teachers who know their stuff, patterns to download and occasional other class materials, & you can ask questions in a forum setting and see what other people are making. My advice is sign up at Craftsy.com and then watch their newsletters for classes on sale, because it happens fairly regularly. And if you happen to be a designer, it's yet another place to get your work out in front of other knitters.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

nancy11442 said:


> A few weeks ago I paid $50 for a 5 week class at a LYS. I was told at the time that I was to work on any project I wanted but that I would need to buy yarn at their shop. I bought two skeins of yarn and needles and paid my $50. I had missed the first class already but was ok with that. I showed up and there were six or so other ladies there working on various projects. I was given a sheet by the "teacher" and she began showing me various techniques. I tried to be patient but wasn't. Second class was the same. On and On. Today was the last class and to date we have not worked on MY project. Last week she did start me on a gauge swatch for this project. I was charged for the pattern, which was nothing more than a sheet of paper that had been printed off the internet. The last half hour of this class I got out MY project and she asked if I wanted to learn cables. I'm disgusted and not sure if I've been unfair or not. She asked if I wanted to sign up for the next session (another $50). I said I hadn't decided but I think I have. None of the other ladies were doing this stuff she had me doing. Just like to know what you think.


I did exactly the same thing...only my class and items (everyone had to do the same thing) were more $$$.
It was a total waste of my time, $$ and patience!
I did complain to the store owner, and got a 10% off coupon
in the mail! Really! REALLY! I don't go to that shop anymore. I have said on KP before, I have many places to get yarn and supplies besides them! :?


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

MY DD paid mega bucks for yarn and class it started out with she was sick ( the instructor ) no class and on and on....too bad she didn't live close to Momma .


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

I would speak to the manager - even if the manager was the teacher. I would calmly tell her/him what happened because she/he needs to know. If she is any good, she should offer you a refund or a credit or something. If they can somehow make it right, I would become the most loyal of customers. If they don't make it right, you can vote with your feet.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

gozolady said:


> Geez I feel ripped off and I only read about it!


That's exactly how I feel, just reading about it. I would ask her to explain the class you paid for but didn't get. Doesn't sound like a class at all but just a place to knit and pay for the privilege which should be free. I don't think you just let her keep the 50 since she didn't give you anything for it. Maybe apply it to the next class and start over.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

onegrannygoose said:


> Any time someone says "You have to buy your supplies from
> them" I have a problem with that. Just saying. Sorry you got ripped off, which I believe you did.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

wyldwmn said:


> I disagree. The store has a right to set its own policy and if I don't like it, I can discuss it with the store manager or simply take a class somewhere else. I've seen signs in restaurants that say that they don't allow you to bring your own food. Similar issue.


 :thumbdown: I guess we will just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

onegrannygoose said:


> Any time someone says "You have to buy your supplies from
> them" I have a problem with that. Just saying. Sorry you got ripped off, which I believe you did.


I have no problem with them asking you to buy supplies from them IF the lessons are FREE. If they want pay for the lesson and insist that you buy from them I feel they are simply trying to take advantage of a customer. Not an ethical business practice if you ask me.


----------



## Lisadw (Aug 10, 2012)

I agree. Be up front but non-confrontational with her. You might even say, "what can you do about this? I'd like to continue but feel I haven't gotten my money's worth for the first session."


----------



## hania (Sep 30, 2011)

Go to 'KNIT FREEDOM' or VERY PINK KNITS, they have very good lessons and are easy to follow along.......and it's free. They are very good teachers. :thumbup:


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Speak up and let her know that you paid for nothing and that she owes you a few free classes.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

What a rip. I would have been mad. It's a shame you don't live near me, I would help you for free. I belong to a group and anyone in our group would help. It's a shame you can't find a church group or the like to knit with. Best of luck.


----------



## DottieC1945 (Apr 7, 2013)

This was a rip off if I,ve ever seen one. You should have spoken with the instructor long before the end of the class. I feel for you because I teach so many people, especially for,senior citizens. I hope you do NOT sign up for another $50.00. You probably can find a friend who can help you with your project, or try putting your project on the FORUM. I bet many members will be able to help you. Good luck!


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

Why waste money on classes like that when you can learn more and what you really want to learn on so many of the sites offered on this wonderful KP.? Utube and Ravelry offer so much for free. And so many people on here are wonderful about helping free. You don't need that kind of rip off. 
buying yarn from them is one thing but why pay so much for a 'class' when we all would be glad to help you.


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

I need to jump in this post--I am a former LYS owner from NY and I am appalled that you had to pay for lessons--We had classes for children-at a local college and ALWAYS had someone knitting in the store--We loved it--I think the teacher lacked a workable lesson plan[which is the foundation of the class}We didn't have any trouble with selling our yarn because the customer knew they would get all the help they needed from us.
I would certainly speak to the teacher and expect some re embursment as I wouldn't hesitate because a happy customer will be back and that is what a store owner wants--There has to be help out there-- I am in Nebraska now if you want some help !![ha ha ]Stay with it as knitting and friendships made are precious--


----------



## Titletown Gal (Jan 21, 2013)

It would, in my opinion, be a good idea to go to her shop when she does not have a class and discuss the situation with the owner of you LYS. Being a business woman, she more than likely would work with you in rectifying the problem. I would at least give her a second chance, without paying out anymore money. You may be surprised. Let us know how this turns out. Good luck and think positive.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

standsalonewolf said:


> i would have gone to youtube or bought a book not wasted time on a snooty class


Totally agree with that one. I bought an online class for a specific knitting stitch. To date I'm no wiser and I don't think she's a particularly good teacher either. Definite lesson learned. I found what I needed on YoubTube F
free!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I would have been upset to. I think you could have joined a group like our Knitters Guild and be taught most lessons without having to pay. I like my Knitters Guild and the women there, If I have a problem there is always someone there who can help and charge nothing for their help.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I think this is in party why I don't go to classes at the LYS. I guess I am not very trusting when it comes to that. I don't sign up for the Craftsy classes either.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I have been to embroidery classes at my LYS years ago, which was done with wool and I must admit I was not ripped off. The classes were done through our local Wool Inn in Penrith with Bess and they were great. They have nowhere to teach people who want these classes as the shop we used to use is now taken up with a business. 

So I wouldn't tar all LYS's with the same brush as some can be honest.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I think the problem lies with 'work on any project you want' (and buy their yarn which IS fair IF you all work on same project). Too disorganized and mish mash with no clear directions or steps! It sounds more like a 'sit and knit'
. She needed to have direct goals in place. Show a technique that everyone is going to use on same project. There. Everyone happy.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

standsalonewolf said:


> i would have gone to youtube or bought a book not wasted time on a snooty class


Me too! There are so many free ways to get help with projects, not least being here on KP!


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

In my town at the local library we have Wed. night group for knitting or crochet or what ever craft you want to work on for 2 hours and we also have it Thursday mornings for 2 hours. Anyone can come and sit and learn how to knit or what ever their project is and plenty of helpful people there to guide them along. No charge for any of this and when school is out we even have them all the way down to about 8 learning. We all have a good time sharing our knowledge with others. For $50 I would have expected a one on one class.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Unless it is a specific class project like to learn to do lace and has requirements for what you should already know to take the class and they usually ask that you purchase your yarn and pattern from the LYS then I can understand but even my LYS has at least one night a week that you can come in and sit and knit as a group and plenty of people to help and it is free. Just a shame they hire a teacher that doesn't have a guide line for teaching new knitters the craft.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

makeitsew2750 said:


> In my town at the local library we have Wed. night group for knitting or crochet or what ever craft you want to work on for 2 hours and we also have it Thursday mornings for 2 hours. Anyone can come and sit and learn how to knit or what ever their project is and plenty of helpful people there to guide them along. No charge for any of this and when school is out we even have them all the way down to about 8 learning. We all have a good time sharing our knowledge with others. For $50 I would have expected a one on one class.


A couple of the libraries in my county have that also, but just for knitting. One of the sites became so popular that they started a second group that knits for charity.

I asked the events coordinator at my closest branch if we could start a group and Oh Mercy! she turned right around and asked if I would be willing to be the instructor. I'm no teacher but I have taught a couple of people to crochet and I feel confident enough to teach the beginner knitting so I said I would if we could get a group. I also suggested we include both knitting and crochet to encourage more people. She said she would look into it so who knows?


----------

